# Sending Midi To All Channels of Kontakt via VE Pro



## Hamrock (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm using Reaper as my orchestral composing template on my master computer and sending midi via Vienna Ensemble Pro to a slave computer running Kontakt. I'm using JS: Midi Keyswitch and Inspector to switch articulations using midi channels on some of my libraries and everything is working great.

- The track is routed in Reaper and assigned "All Midi to Bus 1 (B1)"
- Track in VE Pro set to "VE Pro Plug in 1 - All midi channels"
- Several library instances loaded in Kontakt on track and set to different midi channels (Legato = ch 1, Sustains = ch 2, Staccato = ch 3, etc)

I can switch articulations either using my midi controller or with Inspector.... BUT, I want to have the ability to assign a fader CC on my controller to the mic position faders in all of the library instances to adjust levels of ALL the midi channels at the same time (without reselecting "Omni" for every library instance in Kontakt). Can't seem to get this to work... even with JS bypassed, midi controller set to send on all midi channels, Reaper set to all midi, and VE Pro set to All midi channels, midi is by default sent to channel 1. Any ideas?


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 18, 2019)

Hamrock said:


> I'm using Reaper as my orchestral composing template on my master computer and sending midi via Vienna Ensemble Pro to a slave computer running Kontakt. I'm using JS: Midi Keyswitch and Inspector to switch articulations using midi channels on some of my libraries and everything is working great.
> 
> - The track is routed in Reaper and assigned "All Midi to Bus 1 (B1)"
> - Track in VE Pro set to "VE Pro Plug in 1 - All midi channels"
> ...



You could try googling "reaper midi routing matrix" (it's a js plugin for reaper), draw your fader cc curves on a midi channel that isn't used yet, then set the routing matrix to route data from that channel to all the midi channels that you have used for articulations.

I've build multi-voice legato choir patches that way, one channel to do dynamics for all legato patches and one additional channel per patch to handle the individual melodies. I like having fewer tracks...


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 18, 2019)

Hamrock said:


> I'm using Reaper as my orchestral composing template on my master computer and sending midi via Vienna Ensemble Pro to a slave computer running Kontakt. I'm using JS: Midi Keyswitch and Inspector to switch articulations using midi channels on some of my libraries and everything is working great.
> 
> - The track is routed in Reaper and assigned "All Midi to Bus 1 (B1)"
> - Track in VE Pro set to "VE Pro Plug in 1 - All midi channels"
> ...



Just to understand it right - you want to - wherever you are in your template - turn the volume up/down of all instruments?


----------



## Tod (Feb 18, 2019)

It might be done with a multi-script in Kontakt. I don't think it would be difficult and I'd give it a try, but I'm really tied up right now. You could ask in the Kontakt thread.


----------



## Hamrock (Feb 18, 2019)

MatFluor said:


> Just to understand it right - you want to - wherever you are in your template - turn the volume up/down of all instruments?



Yes, I want to be able to go back after recording midi performance and adjust mic levels (close, tree, hall, etc) of all the articulations of the library. Thanks!


----------



## Hamrock (Feb 18, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> You could try googling "reaper midi routing matrix" (it's a js plugin for reaper), draw your fader cc curves on a midi channel that isn't used yet, then set the routing matrix to route data from that channel to all the midi channels that you have used for articulations.
> 
> I've build multi-voice legato choir patches that way, one channel to do dynamics for all legato patches and one additional channel per patch to handle the individual melodies. I like having fewer tracks...



Thanks Martin, I will try this tonight!


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 18, 2019)

My suggestion would be to create the "mic tracks", and route form Kontakt into those mic tracks - that way you would have those mic tracks to adjust the mix to your liking.

Meaning e.g. from the String Patch A, Kontakt channel 1/2 close, 3/4 tree, 5/6 Hall, route those to three channels. Same with String Patch B etc, all Close feeding into the "close track" etc


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 18, 2019)

MatFluor said:


> My suggestion would be to create the "mic tracks", and route form Kontakt into those mic tracks - that way you would have those mic tracks to adjust the mix to your liking.
> 
> Meaning e.g. from the String Patch A, Kontakt channel 1/2 close, 3/4 tree, 5/6 Hall, route those to three channels. Same with String Patch B etc, all Close feeding into the "close track" etc



I think that might actually be a better idea because the DAW volume automation likely has more precision than the midi CC value permits.


----------



## Tod (Feb 18, 2019)

Hamrock said:


> I can switch articulations either using my midi controller or with Inspector.... BUT, I want to have the ability to assign a fader CC on my controller to the mic position faders in all of the library instances to adjust levels of ALL the midi channels at the same time (without reselecting "Omni" for every library instance in Kontakt).
> 
> Any ideas?



If I understand this correctly, you want to send a CC controller from you're midi keyboard and adjust the mic faders for the close mics on all channels at the same time. Then send another CC controller to adjust the tree mics on all channels at the same time. Then on and on for the rest of the mics. Is that right? And these are all in Kontakt?

If so then a multi-script in Kontakt can do this for you, and if I wasn't tied up I would give it a try. However, someone in the Kontakt thread might have time, I'm not sure, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Hamrock (Feb 18, 2019)

Tod said:


> If I understand this correctly, you want to send a CC controller from you're midi keyboard and adjust the mic faders for the close mics on all channels at the same time. Then send another CC controller to adjust the tree mics on all channels at the same time. Then on and on for the rest of the mics. Is that right? And these are all in Kontakt?
> 
> If so then a multi-script in Kontakt can do this for you, and if I wasn't tied up I would give it a try. However, someone in the Kontakt thread might have time, I'm not sure, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.



Yes, correct. I can do it with one channel at a time because I can assign a CC to the faders. I'm just having trouble sending the midi CC on multiple channels at the same time. I just got home, I'll see if Martin's suggestion of using a JS in Reaper will work. Not sure why I didn't think of that, I think I even have one that translates midi. Sometimes it's best to get an outside perspective!


----------



## Hamrock (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok, non of the JS midi plugs I have will translate a single midi channel to all midi channels, which is ideally what I need. Martin, I see what you're saying about creating a separate track and routing midi but that seems to add an extra step. Also, routing the audio out of each mic would add extra channels that I really don't need. 

Ideally, I just need a JS that will translate a single midi channel to all channels because that way I can assign a button on my controller to turn on/off a mic position, say CC 75, while the fader above on the controller can control the mic fader on, say CC 76. The advantage to this is that I can also reduce the load by turning off a mic position I don't need, thus purging those samples and reducing RAM. I'll poke around and see if I can find a JS that can do this.


----------



## Hamrock (Feb 19, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> You could try googling "reaper midi routing matrix" (it's a js plugin for reaper), draw your fader cc curves on a midi channel that isn't used yet, then set the routing matrix to route data from that channel to all the midi channels that you have used for articulations.
> 
> I've build multi-voice legato choir patches that way, one channel to do dynamics for all legato patches and one additional channel per patch to handle the individual melodies. I like having fewer tracks...



Yes! Thank you, Martin. Midi Routing Matrix did the trick!


----------



## mannmusica (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyone have any idea how to do this same thing in Cubase?


----------

